# LAPD OIS of EDP



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Los Angeles, California — On October 31, 2021, around 3:25 p.m., LAPD Van Nuys Division officers responded to a radio call of a vandalism suspect.The suspect later was identified as 46-years-old Melkon Michaelidis. Michaelidis was reported to be possibly suffering from mental illness and breaking windows and property inside his residence. Upon their arrival, the officers attempted to communicate with Michaelidis for approximately 40 minutes from outside his residence and convince him to exit. Michaelidis refused, and after determining no one else was inside the residence, the officers tactically disengaged and cleared the scene. At around 5:09 p.m., a second radio call was generated when Michaelidis was observed outside his residence armed with two knives and vandalizing parked vehicles. Van Nuys patrol officers ultimately encountered Michaelidis on Victory Boulevard west of Matilija Avenue holding a knife in each hand. The officers verbalized with Michaelidis, who began walking toward them while armed with one of the knives, resulting in an officer-involved shooting and a simultaneous deployment of less-lethal munitions. Michaelidis was struck by gunfire and collapsed to the pavement. He was determined deceased at scene by Los Angeles Fire Department personnel. Two knives were recovered at the scene. No officers were injured during the incident.


----------

